# HRH Lilibet from North Central Shelter



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I just dropped Lilibet at the vet. I pulled her for AMA Rescue. She's 3-months old and has a fractured front left leg. Since it is the Queen's Diamond Jubilee I thought we would honor Her Majesty by naming a darling Malti after her. Lilibet is the Queen's nickname.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a pretty girl!! And a lovely name to match! Hope her leg is fixed up in no time. Do you know why she wound up at the shelter? Such a baby. Thanks again, Bron and AMAR!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww. Lilibet is precious!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So sweet! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

HOW does a cute little girl like that end up with a fractured leg and in a shelter. :smcry: Bron, again thank you and AMA for getting her. I'm really at a loss for words but so glad she's been pulled. I'm in love with that little face of hers. Maybe I can bring Lilibeth home with me from my job travel in CA later this month? Oh yeah, then I'd have to find a new home when I got here


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol I love the name! I hope HRH's leg heals quickly. She is adorable and I bet she will find some royal subjects soon!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She is adorable...just look at that little face!

Sue, the men in your life would get over it real quick...that face, that face!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

She looks like she will find a home quickly. Good thing you rescued her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> HOW does a cute little girl like that end up with a fractured leg and in a shelter. :smcry: Bron, again thank you and AMA for getting her. I'm really at a loss for words but so glad she's been pulled. I'm in love with that little face of hers. Maybe I can bring Lilibeth home with me from my job travel in CA later this month? Oh yeah, then I'd have to find a new home when I got here


I don't think so Sue---Jim would cave!:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a precious face, look at those sweet eyes!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Precious!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> HOW does a cute little girl like that end up with a fractured leg and in a shelter. :smcry: Bron, again thank you and AMA for getting her. I'm really at a loss for words but so glad she's been pulled. I'm in love with that little face of hers. Maybe I can bring Lilibeth home with me from my job travel in CA later this month? Oh yeah, then I'd have to find a new home when I got here


Ooooh! Are you really coming to Cali? When? Where in Cali? We should have a little SM get together while you are here. Are you bringing Ty?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a little sweetie face. Bless you for your Angel efforts.


----------

